# What type of photography do you like to shoot most and why?



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I am interested to see what types of photography like to do most and why, as well as what gear they use for it.  Thank You.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

The photography I am doing most and liking right now is Emergency Services Photography (Fire/Rescue/EMS).  I have relative who were in it and some who still are in it.  To me it is nice to give back to the community by doing this as it is helping make for better training for the personnel as well as a good public safety tool to help decrease the number of people getting hurt or killed every year by using some as fire safety messages.  I shoot with my Fuji FinePix S1500 10mp w/ 12x optical and Kodak EasyShare M530 12mp w/ 3x optical plus my tripods and a monopod.

I am hoping and trying to expand my knowledge further in the other fields of photograhpy over time.  Thank You


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 1, 2012)

I like seeing form and shape in photography, abstract, architecture  and landscapes but lately have been exploring the female form and am really enjoying myself. I mean who doesn't love a pretty face?
Gear is in my profile.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

Primarily wildlife, birds, and motorsports.  Some landscapes and things.   I shoot a lot of special events such as the Renaissance Festival each year, anything that looks interesting.

Nikon D90 & D60.  15-55mm, 55-200mm, 17-70mm, 70-300mm, 150-500mm lenses (Yes, they are all zooms.  No primes these days).  1.4x and 2x teleconverters (2x is seldom used).  25mm extension tube.  SB-600 & SB-700 flashes.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

There is a Renaissance Fair in my area. Been around about 5 years and is expanding again this coming summer.  Runs 5 weeks during the summer and reopens in October for a haunted house area for the youngsters which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## DCMoney (Jan 1, 2012)

Sport photography for me is my favorite to shoot. Also love to have a camera with me at all gatherings to capture my friends and family in the natural state. Not faking a smile and all done up for a portrait, but what everyone is really like. My family has 1 pro photog and several hobby photog's so everyone is accustomed to seeing more than just a P&S pointed there way and act like nothing is there. 

For sporting events I use my 7D gripped w/ 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. Gatherings usually calls for same body (only body) and my 24-70 f/2.8L and if need be a 430 EX II.

If something seems interesting enough ill shoot it, but usually landscape, "art", abstract things just are not me.

EDIT: Guess I should have said why I love sport photography, because capturing that split second moment where something great just happened and being able to have that moment forever is a great thing to capture.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 1, 2012)

For me it's people photography. Usually in the form of family photos, engagements, and this year I will be taking on a few weddings. I like the reaction of people when they see a nice photo of themselves, or of there family. Seeing the people happy, and hearing there kind words it what drives me to keep doing it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 1, 2012)

Sport and people photography--mainly because they are so unpredictable and difficult to shoot.  Not necessarily difficult to get sharp images, but difficult to get images that elicit a response, be it emotional or what have you, from the viewer. 

Gear is in my sig.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you to all that have posted. I find this very informative and neat.  Sports are very hard to photograph, I agree.  Each sport is different to shoot to as locations to set up can be different as well as other challenges.  I like these responses so far.  Please keep them coming. Thank You


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> There is a Renaissance Fair in my area. Been around about 5 years and is expanding again this coming summer.  Runs 5 weeks during the summer and reopens in October for a haunted house area for the youngsters which I think is pretty cool.


By all means GO!!!  It is heaven for a photographer.  Some photos from ours are Here.  It is a lot of fun and the people love being photographed.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 1, 2012)

Macro, Nature/Wild life and Landscape. in that order. Those are the one I enjoy most, for some reason I dont like portraits of people but thats just me.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I have never been to it yet.  Some relatives have been to it and said the kids loved it but they didn't as it isn't their type of thing.  I'm not much into midevil type stuff like that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

You ought to go.. you might even find a girlfriend!! 

Oh!  Macro... Landscapes and Wildlife, Pets, and getting more and more into portraiture!


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I have never been to it yet.  Some relatives have been to it and said the kids loved it but they didn't as it isn't their type of thing.  I'm not much into midevil type stuff like that.


Nor am I, but I am into photography and it is a mecca for photogs.  Take a look at some of the stuff in the link I posted and you'll see why I'm really looking forward to the one here in May.  It is a blast.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

All sorts of strange things happen at Renaissance Fairs.... like proposals! With my girlfriend looking on, taking the shot! (that is even the GF's flower!)


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

cgipson1: it is funny that you mention the girlfriend part. I have NEVER had one.  I get tons of friends and even some relatives telling me I should get one. One of the problems with this like anything else, it takes money which I don't have much of right now.  It is one of my goals down the road but I don't see it happening this year.


----------



## Felix0890 (Jan 1, 2012)

Animal portraits/wildlife.  I recently sold all my lenses except for my 70-200mm F4L since it's pretty much the only one I use for my favorite kind of photography.  Gonna buy a 30mm to use for indoor/family gathering purposes and that's about it.  I would love a longer lens for tighter animal portraits from far away but the 70-200 F4L is the longest I could get with my budget.  Guess i'm sticking to just that lens until I graduate from vet school. 

Also, I like the random macro shot here and there, for which I use a cheap set of extension tubes.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I will think about going as I have seen a bunch of photos in the local paper and talked to some local folks about it and they say it is neat.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

WOW You wouldn't catch me doing that kind of thing there that's for sure.  If I were him, I would do it low key at a regular park or something.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Felix0890. Very interesting to read.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> WOW You wouldn't catch me doing that kind of thing there that's for sure.  If I were him, I would do it low key at a regular park or something.



That was me.. goofing around.. teasing my girlfriend!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

That's funny. She looks quite embarrassed. Hope you have good reflexes to move fast.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> You ought to go.. you might even find a girlfriend!!
> 
> Oh!  Macro... Landscapes and Wildlife, Pets, and getting more and more into portraiture!



This completely mirrors my favorites. Although I am no where close to true "macro" and my biggest triumph as a wildlife photographer is a squirrel LOL! But I guess we do have to start somewhere!


----------



## Ocho_1 (Jan 4, 2012)

The main thing I like to photograph are landscapes & architectural details. 





but that's what I like to photgraph, what have I taken the most pictures of? that would be my pets, lol.


----------



## reissigree (Jan 4, 2012)

My Renfest picture contribution lol.



DSC_0005 by reissigree, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Jan 5, 2012)

I like different "scapes", whether it's clouds, sea, mountains and everything that can be "scaped"

I try to have as few people in my shots as possible  

I like shooting buildings as well, if I see a nice one. 

On most of these, you'll find I'm doing HDR.

Ohh, and nightscapes of stars and stuff. It's amazing how much light can reach the sensor, and you get soo much in the frame at 12mm!


----------



## Stanza (Jan 5, 2012)

Personally I love photojournalism. Social realities, cultures, cities, things are happening... Also I love portrait, specially faces. I love to play with the lights,  how it falls the shadow between the eyes and the nose, the hair... I love expresions... the way to look...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sports is the one I find easiest to shoot.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd have to say journalism in general, although I really like senior portraiture a lot too. I shoot a LOT of sports and I really love it. I thrive under the pressure of weddings. Too bad my body doesn't! It'd pretty brutal on your feet, legs, hips, arms, shoulders... everything! Might help if I lost 30 lbs.


----------



## Tee (Jan 5, 2012)

<---- beauty/ glamour, boudoir, artistic nudes


----------



## Ocho_1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Tee said:


> <---- beauty/ glamour, boudoir, artistic nudes



I'd like to get in to raunchy nudes.........


----------



## Redeyejedi (Jan 5, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Macro, Nature/Wild life and Landscape. in that order. Those are the one I enjoy most, for some reason I dont like portraits of people but thats just me.



me too. my issue is that bees, flowers, bears and sunsets do not pay a whole lot!   so i have gotten/still getting into....events, portraiture and pet photography. would like to do models as well, but later this year as it warms up outside and less attire becomes all the more prevalent.


----------



## momo3boys (Jan 5, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I'd have to say journalism in general, although I really like senior portraiture a lot too. I shoot a LOT of sports and I really love it. I thrive under the pressure of weddings. Too bad my body doesn't! It'd pretty brutal on your feet, legs, hips, arms, shoulders... everything! Might help if I lost 30 lbs.



I tend toward shooting people, but I do love taken Macro in the spring. I am often second shooter at weddings and occasionally get to be first and I love it. I am starting to get into Sports Photography and Equine, but I still have a LOT to learn about them. 
MLeek, I hear ya! My D200 with all the gear is HEAVY! After a full day of getting ready shots, ceremony, formals, rehearsal..I'm ready for bed!


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2012)

I most liked the artsy kind of stuff:

LightWaves






TheRose





Droid





WhiskeySunset





EastWest





LightWaves is sheets of sketching paper thumb tacked into the wave shapes on a piece of foamboard, back lit by a Nikon SB-600 speedlight.
TheRose and Droid are both incense smoke lit by a Vivitar 285HV and colored using Photoshop.
WhiskySunset was shot looking along part of the brushed aluminum paneled exterior wall of a downtown bank. I made it a color negative and added the lens flare in Photoshop.
EastWest is a B&W conversion of part of the interior of a new library that was built in a nearby town.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 5, 2012)

I love those last two, Kieth!


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you Bitter!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 5, 2012)

Really really loving the whiskey sunset... Nice work and thanks for sharing. 

To reply to the thread, I haven't really defined what I like and don't like yet as I'm quite new to this and looking forward to trying new styles. However I do enjoy shooting stuff that's a little more abstract and trying to play around with different objects and being creative. I also like landscapes and architecture. I have minimal gear so I'm limited in that sense, but try to do the best I can with my two kit lenses: T3i, 18-55, 55-250, tripod, wireless remote, click back pack.


----------



## jmandell (Jan 7, 2012)

I like sports and high speed water droplets.
I like both because of the challenge of getting a really good shot.  With sports I use my nikon d90 and a 80-200 2.8.  For the water drops I use the d90, 105 2.8 macro, and any available lightsource (don't have a flash yet for bulb in darkroom and set off flash, so I use a high shutter speed and lots of light).  Sports is the one that has a real reason but water drops are funner because of the increased challenge.


----------



## lonib07 (Jan 11, 2012)

My favorite is shooting musicians performing at a concert.  I love capturing the many expressions on the musicians faces as they are in a zone playing their instruments.  Also, getting close-ups of only the musicians hands playing his/her instrument.  I primarily use my 24-70mm f/2.8 and 50mm f/1.8 for the concerts.  Occasionally, I'll use my 70-300mm f/4.5.  I also enjoy shooting landscapes and animals.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Jan 11, 2012)

Engagement sessions because they pay  Haven't really graduated to wedding photography, though I've had offers...still want to do some as a 2nd shooter to get a better feel for it.

I love fashion and model photography but sometimes dealing with models can be such a pain. Flakes galore.

My favorite overall is probably nature/landscapes and wildlife.


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 9, 2012)

I mostly photograph girls I meet. I like having a good time wandering around somewhere, having a conversation and learning things about them because you get a lot of expressions from people when they talk about themselves that you wouldn't if you just had them pose in a chair or something.


----------



## ahcigar1 (Feb 9, 2012)

The photography that I have always been interested in and still am is Equine photography.  Probably because I have such a passion for these amazing animals that I want to help capture their beauty and spirit through my camera.  I also dabble a bit in landscape and macro as well.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 9, 2012)

I like to do street photography and go out and capture reality. I mostly like to take candids of people in public or pictures of strangers I might meet.


----------



## bhop (Feb 9, 2012)

My photography is kind of all over the place.  Mostly what I like is just taking pictures of things that look interesting to me, that I just come across while wandering for hours.  I guess the closest description would be street or photojournalism, but not exactly.. dunno.  I like shooting interesting cars on the streets, or architecture, patterns, detail, etc... I also like shooting events, mostly automotive.  (car shows, racing, the models that are at shows)  Prefer the racing action stuff though.  seriously.. I need to find a focus..


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 9, 2012)

Pet photography!!




DSC_0863 by SLampear88, on Flickr




DSC_0527 by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## thursdae (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome shots Sammie lou

I also love pet photography, mostly because I started out by taking adoption photos for my girlfriends dog rescue, so I also have an abundance of new dogs to photograph 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picturenut (Feb 9, 2012)

I mainly do outdoor photos. (Nature, old buildings,etc)  I have done photos of people but it is to much of a hassle to deal with the drama.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 9, 2012)

I shoot fashion, some portraiture and glamour. Why? I just love it. I'm more of an image creator than a Photographer. My photography is often heavily worked over in post. Gear? it is not as important as the stores would like you to think.


----------

